# Where can i practice with SQL queries



## drhell (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi im reading some books on SQL queries ORACLE, and the book use the simple tables 
the EMP Table and the DEPT table. I enjoy the reading and learning, but i would like to practice what i read. I work with queries at work, but in my house i would like to practice too. If u know of a site where i could practice these queries please let me know, thanks alot for the time. Have a nice day..............

alex


----------



## Bandit85 (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there any reason you have not set your own machine up with SQL to practice with?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi drhell,

If you have a DSL connection, You may download the *Oracle Database 10g Express Edition (Western European)* from here (165 MB). As it is designed for people who want to practice Oracle, it is free; you've just to accept the licence agreement.
Also, have a look to the installation guide before launching the installer.

Enjoy it !


----------

